# Rangefinder "ARC" vs. cut chart



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

My rangefinder gives a slightly different reading then cosign and an inclinometer. I don't trust the rangefinder as much as this is the first year I used it, but sometimes I don't trust the markings on the range either so I carry both. A shoot like Redding I will use inclinometer and cosign because I know their distances are perfect.

That was my only complaint about the OPA shoot this year, if you are putting on a marked yardage shoot, invest $30 in a 300' tape and give accurate yardages.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm sighted in to my rangefinder. Therefore I want to shoot what it comes up with regardless of what is written on the stake.
However for angle it's nice to do some backchecking. Also recognize that your sight pin is a good 30" closer to the target than your RF and on hills that is magnified. Unless you have access to a wide variety of angles to verify the difference it can be something you just need to have faith in.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

grantmac said:


> I'm sighted in to my rangefinder. Therefore I want to shoot what it comes up with regardless of what is written on the stake.
> However for angle it's nice to do some backchecking. Also recognize that your sight pin is a good 30" closer to the target than your RF and on hills that is magnified. Unless you have access to a wide variety of angles to verify the difference it can be something you just need to have faith in.


What would position of the sight pin have to do with anything?
You sight in with the pin in front of the bow weather you use a rangefinder or the stakes


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

The rangefinders seem to work great up to 12ish degrees, after that cosine seems to be more accurate.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I am sighting in with my Nikon archery rangefinder - on the flat. If the sight marks are correct on flat the rangefinder angle readings will be accurate on the angled shots as well. It is all mathematics no voodoo or any other science.
Bear in mind, if you using any software especially the OT2 for the sightmarks/distance the saying "you input garbage you got garbage" is very true.
I do my sightmarks shooting a horizontal 1/2" electrical tape, on several distances, let say offhead 30-45-60-80 but the 20 (as a starting point) must be bang on. If you just lazy and input some approximate values = you got garbage and definitely visible on angled shots........... 
Again, regardless you did the very accurate sightmarks, with angled (up-or-down- hill) shots you pressure on the grip is a variable as well, take that into consideration as well. The muscles working different, some new muscles comes to play, not all the releases working the same, not all the DL's works well (believe it or not !!!)
Also, the pressure on the tip of the resting point is different between flat and angled shots....
Also, the light (sunlight ie) is coming from which side? from above or from left or from right....
Shooting the Field - take it as an art....many people shooting many bows, the perspective not necessarily the same. 
The best results comes from a lot of practice.
Tune well, train and practice more, soon enough you can put the rangefinder aside, it will became and extra weight you are dragging around..


----------

